# Bostin Lloyd's 'Freak Juice'??



## Tre (Mar 24, 2015)

I was told this contains ephedrine and DMAA. How can he do that, but USP labs and every other co. Can't?

I'm honestly thinking about trying it out due to it having the DMAA. 

Without DMAA the psychotic focus and huge sense of well-being never happens.... the OG preWO drinks worked better than my eca stacks preWO

I miss that feeling.

I honestly feel like after 2010 the preWO drinks started becoming less effective as if the companies were gradually pulling mg's of ingredients each month. 

I remember within 15 min. Of drinking hemo-rage, beta-cret, jack3d..etc.. in 2010, I felt so unreal; it was a high, I felt like a god, I never ran out of energy.


Your Mother Sucks Cocks In Hell
============================
[Disclaimer] All words, & content posted are nothing more than a skit, a role, a spoof, & a joke;
I do not condone any illegal activities.


----------



## svt2001 (Mar 26, 2015)

Don't quote me, but "1,3 Dimethyl" doesn't seem to be one of the synonyms associated with DMMA. 

1,3-Dimethylamylamine,  1,3-Dimethyl-5-Amine, 1,3-Dimethylamylamine HCL, 1,3  Dimethylpentylamine, 1,3-dimethylpentylamine, 2-amino-4-methylhexane,   4-methyl-2-hexanamine, 4-methyl-2-hexyl-amine, 4-methylhexan-2-amine,  Dimetilamilamina, Dimethylpentylamine, Dim?thylpentylamine, DMAA,  Forthan, Forthane, Floradrene, Geranamine, Geranium, G?ranium,  Methylhexanamine, M?thylhexanamine, Methylhexaneamine,  M?thylhexan?amine.

I doubt it's the same.  As far as "ephedra," it's probably the same scenario with all of those fat burners you see advertised with ephedra and not "ephedrine."  This is done frequently by Hi-Tech Pharmaceuticals.


----------



## Tre (Mar 26, 2015)

Damn. It has good reviews but yea I don't see how they could get away with those ingredients regardless...




Your Mother Sucks Cocks In Hell
============================
[Disclaimer] All words, & content posted are nothing more than a skit, a role, a spoof, & a joke;
I do not condone any illegal activities.


----------



## all4muscle (Mar 27, 2015)

http://www.samedaysupplements.com/g...black-annis-green-apple-50-servings-6403.html

If you want the stim you are looking for..


"There is no progress without struggle."


----------



## ANIMAL1 (May 15, 2015)

I have some bros who swear it's insanely potent. I was unaware it was Boston's, but my friends say the energy and intensity is nothing like any pre-wo they've tried.


----------



## ANIMAL1 (May 15, 2015)

all4muscle said:


> http://www.samedaysupplements.com/g...black-annis-green-apple-50-servings-6403.html
> 
> If you want the stim you are looking for..
> 
> ...



have you tried that product bro? the ingredients look good. I have the old version of Mr. Hyde with the geranium in it, but when it's gone I'll need something else


----------



## all4muscle (May 15, 2015)

It's the real deal. It's a little to much for the average pre workout user. Stim junkies only lol


"There is no progress without struggle."


----------



## Super Saiyajin (Jun 11, 2015)

Why don't you just buy the DMAA outright?

http://www.nutrivitashop.com/products/10pu1dmusp-html


----------



## smallnutz2008 (Jun 16, 2015)

Im on my 2nd tub of freak juice. 
Best prework ive ever tried. 
Try it and you will be hooked!


----------

